# AW 335 coupe pics



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I thought I'd post this over here as well... I claybarred and applied several coats of Zaino last weekend (not that its evident in most of these pictures) and thought I'd get the car out and take come pictures.

Here are a few of them.


----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

Very nice pictures, I like #3 the best!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

That is a nice job. I like #2 and #12.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

VERY nice... I like number two and the one showing 3/4 of the rear in the garage w/ the Euro plate - sweet! 

What camera/lens are you using in these?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

jman103099 said:


> VERY nice... I like number two and the one showing 3/4 of the rear in the garage w/ the Euro plate - sweet!
> 
> What camera/lens are you using in these?


Thanks. I have a Canon Digital Rebel XTi. I think most of these were taken with the 24-105 f4L lens. A few were taken with the 100mm macro lens, which is also a very sharp lens.


----------



## Foxtrot (Dec 2, 2006)

2 and 6 are pretty sweet, well, they are all pretty sweet! lol

great pics man


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Foxtrot said:


> 2 and 6 are pretty sweet, well, they are all pretty sweet! lol
> 
> great pics man


Thanks! :thumbup:

I was washing it today and seeing the nice beaded up water on the freshly Zaino'd car looked like it would have made for a great pic, but I didn't have my camera.


----------



## Foxtrot (Dec 2, 2006)

Snareman said:


> Thanks! :thumbup:
> 
> I was washing it today and seeing the nice beaded up water on the freshly Zaino'd car looked like it would have made for a great pic, but I didn't have my camera.


Yea those are always nice pics. Good thing is you can always try and get one again next time you wash.

Gotta love zaino, dry or wet car, it's juicy stuff.


----------



## Waqar (Oct 29, 2006)

nice photos


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2007)

Those pictures look great, I can never seem to pull that off...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Chimera said:


> Those pictures look great, I can never seem to pull that off...


Thanks. I figure if you take enough pictures something is bound to come out.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

These are awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## E36Guy (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice shots and great looking car. :thumbup:


----------



## hhibmw (Nov 8, 2007)

Love your pics. I have a 2007 328i coupe in the same color and I find myself turning around as I walk away from it in parking lots and thinking, "Damn....what a great looking car." Yours is definitely a beauty.......


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pictures! I noticed some photoshop work as well! Nicely done.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## dannydos (Nov 25, 2007)

damn...i need to step up...and get a real camera...great pics...


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Great car...but I wish I could say the same about your photography skills.:thumbdwn:

Be prepared for the following powerful and somewhat sarcastic opinions...

Try to avoid shots from the front when your wheels are turned. Showing the tread of your tires (specifically the front) is a big no-no. If you must turn your wheels on your shots from the front, turn them away from the camera or don't turn them at all.

Another thing, unless you are 1-2ft tall....try standing up when you take your shots. I am not your mechanic, I don't need to see under carriage and wheel wells. :eeps:

Don't take offense, just some honest criticism.

:bigpimp:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Nice pics!

I agree with RCK that you need to turn the front wheels so that we aren't looking right into tire tread.

I disagree with RCK because I really like the low shot (and I'm not a mechanic) 

I have the XTi as well, searching for a good lens and the 24-105 looks like it does a nice job, will have to check it out.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

RCK said:


> Great car...but I wish I could say the same about your photography skills.:thumbdwn:
> 
> Be prepared for the following powerful and somewhat sarcastic opinions...
> 
> ...


You think my photography skills are that bad? 

No offense taken though. To each his own. I agree with the wheel comment. I didn't realize it until after I got home and was looking at the pics that they were turned into the picture and not away from it.

As for the midgetman shot, I'm standing by it. There are plenty of normal perspective views of the car. I was trying to get something a little different.


----------

